# Share an Audiobook



## neversickanymore

Please share an audiobook...


----------



## neversickanymore

*Great Expectations*
Charles DICKENS (1812 - 1870)
This classic tale tells of an orphan, Pip, who through a series of strange circumstances first finds a trade as a blacksmith's apprentice and then learns that he has "great expectations" of a future inheritance from an anonymous benefactor. He soon learns to live the profligate life of a gentleman as he gradually sheds his associations with the gentle souls of his past, Joe (the blacksmith) and Biddy (a level-headed young lady). He throws his money at improving the prospects of his roommate and friend Herbert and his heart at an "ice princess" whose heart will never respond. But then an escaped convict from his distant past comes calling, and all Pip's hopes dissolve. (Summary by Mark F. Smith)
Genre(s): General Fiction, Literary Fiction
Language: English

Great Expectations by Charles Dickens


----------



## neversickanymore

On any given day this is likely to be my favorite work of "fiction'

LibriVox Dead Souls


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner, p. 1 of 7 (audio book)


----------



## sigmond




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

On the Duty of Civil Disobedience
http://www.loyalbooks.com/book/on-the-duty-of-civil-disobedience-by-henry-david-thoreau

By: Henry David Thoreau (1817-1862)

Civil Disobedience (Resistance to Civil Government) is an essay by American transcendentalist Henry David Thoreau that was first published in 1849. In it, Thoreau argues that individuals should not permit governments to overrule or atrophy their consciences, and that they have a duty to avoid allowing such acquiescence to enable the government to make them the agents of injustice. Thoreau was motivated in part by his disgust with slavery and the Mexican–American War.


----------



## neversickanymore

"A Confederacy of Dunces" Audio book Side 1
A Confederacy of Dunces" Audio book Side 2
"A Confederacy of Dunces" Audio book Side 3
A Confederacy of Dunces" Audio book Side 4


----------



## neversickanymore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7i4PUMV1TE


----------



## neversickanymore

Jack Kerouac - On the Road Audiobook


----------

